# Pre- Workout Shakes



## Red Ryder (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone got any good recommendations for pre-workout powder? Currently I am at the gym within a hour of waking up. I've just been eating a banana, drinking a glass of milk and having a little coffee.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 14, 2013)

I was always a fan of working out in the morning on an empty stomach, it's kind of standard practice in the Army here.  We'd always do our morning run/ruck or whatever before breakfast.  I'd just have a cup or two of coffee.  There's been a few recent articles about the benefits of working out on an empty stomach, here's one I read recently.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...mach-can-mean-a-better-workout/article579935/


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Are you asking about pre-WO supplements like beta alanine or nitric oxide?  
I usually go with a small bowl of oatmeal (carbs) with fruit or peanut butter.  
I wouldn't go too crazy first thing in the morning.  Save that for after your workout.


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'll stick with eating light before my workout.


----------



## johnonhunt (Feb 17, 2013)

I got a few as for powder pre-workouts. Jack3d and Caze are popular pre-workout supplements. You could go to bodybuilding.com or your near store GNC to buy these's supps. Also Cellucor C4 is also good but stay away for it if you get drug test because of some of it's ingredients. It tells you even tells you if you read the supplements fact.  You should just go on Youtube and put best pre-workout supplements. Also the beta-alanine can bug you as you may feel a burning sensation.


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2013)

I tried using some of that pre work out shit for a little while, made me feel weaker for some weird reason. I don't touch the stuff.

Besides RackMaster is right, your body should get used to working out before you eat in the mornings.





johnonhunt said:


> I got a few as for powder pre-workouts. Jack3d and Caze are popular pre-workout supplements. You could go to bodybuilding.com or your near store GNC to buy these's supps. Also Cellucor C4 is also good but stay away for it if you get drug test because of some of it's ingredients. It tells you even tells you if you read the supplements fact. You should just go on Youtube and put best pre-workout supplements. Also the beta-alanine can bug you as you may feel a burning sensation.


 

You are hardly qualified to be given advice on this subject. Particularly in light of your other posts here.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 18, 2013)

johnonhunt said:


> I got a few as for powder pre-workouts. Jack3d and Caze are popular pre-workout supplements. You could go to bodybuilding.com or your near store GNC to buy these's supps. Also Cellucor C4 is also good but stay away for it if you get drug test because of some of it's ingredients. It tells you even tells you if you read the supplements fact. You should just go on Youtube and put best pre-workout supplements. Also the beta-alanine can bug you as you may feel a burning sensation.


Jack3d, the stuff that was banned by the military at one point?  
Good call.  
And I'd like to know what ingredients C4 has in it that would pop on a drug test.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 18, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Jack3d, the stuff that was banned by the military at one point?
> Good call.
> And I'd like to know what ingredients C4 has in it that would pop on a drug test.


Some pre-workout supplements have caused positive drug test results in the amphetamine category. Shizandrol (the ingredient in JAck3d and some others including C4) is actuallyMethylhexaneamine, a known stimulant and illegal in the professional sports arena and the miliary.


----------



## johnonhunt (Feb 19, 2013)

C4 tells you on the label in the Suggested Use section where it says Important Disclosure down below


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Some pre-workout supplements have caused positive drug test results in the amphetamine category. Shizandrol (the ingredient in JAck3d and some others including C4) is actuallyMethylhexaneamine, a known stimulant and illegal in the professional sports arena and the miliary.


 

LOL, I'm almost certain they were selling C4 at the PX on KAF...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 19, 2013)

pardus said:


> LOL, I'm almost certain they were selling C4 at the PX on KAF...


It's still on the shelves at the NEX and at GNC inside the NEX here.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 19, 2013)

The only pre workout you need is a cup of GRAB YOUR FUCKING BALLS.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 19, 2013)

pardus said:


> LOL, I'm almost certain they were selling C4 at the PX on KAF...


Oh yea. I used to do a job that focused on human performance, and the base GNC had something like 20 products that could possibly set off a drug screening. It was pretty staggering. The DHSEA of 1994 states that all you have to do is throw the ole FDA exemption statement, and that company does not have to be genuine with what is actually contained therein. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## johnonhunt (Feb 19, 2013)

I got a question. Lets say I'm taking this C4 or Jack3d and i stop using it for 3 days cause im going to MEPS, i know in MEPS i'll have to take a drug test so how long would it stay in my system? Example weed stays in for a month or in 30 days so how long would that ingredient be in me?


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 19, 2013)

johnonhunt said:


> I got a question. Lets say I'm taking this C4 or Jack3d and i stop using it for 3 days cause im going to MEPS, i know in MEPS i'll have to take a drug test so how long would it stay in my system? Example weed stays in for a month or in 30 days so how long would that ingredient be in me?


 
I have no idea but you should stop taking that shit like right now. Because if you test hot on a drug test you will be walking OUT of MEPS.


----------



## johnonhunt (Feb 19, 2013)

I am going to stop taking pre-workouts and creatine.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 19, 2013)

OK, I'm going to give in one last time.  
This is not the kind of information intended to be exchanged in this forum.  IMHO, you should have stopped blathering on after pardus nudged you in that direction.  You've obviously done no research on any of this.  Look at the threads that get the best responses.  They usually start with, "Hey, I've looked into/researched ABC already and I found 123 here, here and here (list of sites where info has already been gleaned).  I'm trying to find some extra information to back this up and I'd appreciate some input."  
"Does bodybuilding help with USMC boot camp" and "Should I stop taking C4 and Jack3d before going to MEPS" are going to get you the wrong kind of attention.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2013)

Personally, I think you should take every supplement you can swallow. All of them. All of the time. Empty stomach, full stomach, it doesn't matter. Chug, chug, chug!

Then when you're at MEPS or maybe Basic or if you make it as far as a SOF course and are near death or failing tests because of the crutch you came to depend upon, then you can reach down deep inside and find out what kind of man you are.

PT in the military is typically done on an empty stomach, so you might as well become accustomed to the feeling.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2013)

To expound upon my post above:

I take supplements, protein powder and amino acids. I tried creatine and just didn't see anything from it considering the more negative attributes associated with it. I'm 39 and not prepping for anything.

We had a member here, many, many moons ago, who shall not be named, but his advocation of supplements was extreme. Stupid extreme. He once published an article, cleverly disguised as a post here, about his recommended supplement use for anyone in uniform. Rough calculations by myself and others here showed your monthly cost to be in the vicinity of $250 and would occupy most of a foot locker. For obvious reasons, his ideas are impractical, yet...people buy into it.

If you search the web you'll see papers written on the use of "supplements" in the military and special operations. When most of us think "supplements" we're probably thinking of protein, amino acids, and the like, however products like Gatorade are also considered a supplement. So, if you were to find any of these papers, be wary of what you're reading (read the fine print, not the summary). All of that lead me to a post found in the prep section of this board on the use of supplements in SOF courses. I can sum it up for you: none are allowed and in the few cases where they are, their use is tightly controlled.

It is against that backdrop in which I made my comments.

Lastly, the "crutch" part. How many of you reading this, and I address this to the entire board, would take supplements right up until they ship for Basic? How many of you would eat this or that, ingest this powder or that liquid, before beginning a workout or going on a run? If you aren't allowing those supplements to leave your body, whatever their half-life is, then you aren't going to know how your body performs and recovers without them. Additionally, even in Basic, AIT, and jump school (the first few courses in the Army for going the SOF route), your access to food is restricted and you aren't going to PT with your daily banana, prep powder, vitamins, or anything. You wake up and you go PT.

I'm not saying "Don't take supplements", far from it, but be smart about it guys and gals. You need to know what your body can do without them and if the supplement is even close to a banned substance?

Well, "you pays your money and you takes your chances."

Good luck.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 19, 2013)

To further expound on what Free said above, I read some good advice from the SOFWOD cadre last week.  It amounted to this: we advocate a healthy diet, but once you get to basic and/or your selection pipeline, most of your food will be processed.  Start incorporating some of this processed food back in to your diet a month or so before shipping out so your body doesn't totally freak out when you get there.
I'd go into what kind of things are allowed and not allowed in the pipeline I was in, but I'm pretty sure that's been covered in depth elsewhere.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup, "Organic Vegans" don't do to well at mil kitchens or deployed.  lol


----------



## DAVE101 (Feb 19, 2013)

If you're interested in actual unbiased info about a particular supplement, examine.com is an extremely good resource. They plot and summarize the results of single blind, double blind, and repeated double blind placebo studies (and link to them), and can help you decide if something is worth taking. It's very interesting to read about the newest crazes like "dear velvet antler."

http://examine.com/supplements/Velvet+Antler/
(spoiler: it doesn't do anything)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 19, 2013)

Let's see I was taking Muscle Farm Assault back in the spring, I liked it, wasn't crazy.  I hadn't tried C4, and then we were in a course and the 1SG comes in one day and goes...anyone taking C4 stop.  Said we'd pop for something called PS...I didn't take it so I really didn't pay mind to it.  PS just stands for prohibited substance, they are definitely still selling it at the two GNCs on post here.

Right now I just take protein after a lift.


----------



## Sandman3 (Feb 20, 2013)

That thing about C4 has been squashed.  You cannot pop for it.  There are signs in every MCX on Pendleton on the shelves where they sell C4(and pretty much the entire base has it).  About 2 months ago my 1st SGT said the same "don't take it" speech to the Company.  1 week later this sign appears in stores.  But anyways, I don't support that line of product(Cellucor), if you read their reviews they aren't very good and they have the most expensive products.  MP Assault has worked quite well with me, doesn't give me that "shit I'm never going to sleep" feeling.


----------



## tmroun01 (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree with joe24. I take assault and it seems to work well, and I don't feel like my heart is going to explode. Not to mention the pink lemonade is pretty tasty!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 20, 2013)

I just picked up Animal _Rage_ yesterday.  I'll start taking it next week and let everyone know what I think.
I was told good things about MP Assault, but I like the smaller serving sizes of Rage & 1MR.  My favorite in the past has been Controlled Labs _White Flood_.  Say what you will about the name, but CL makes excellent products.


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm gonna try to follow whats written over at MA and have a  whey protein shake 30 minutes before training, and a recovery shake with around 20 grams of protien and 40 grams of carbs, within 30 minutes of completing training. 

My biggest problem is lack of sleep so I was looking at things to give me a jolt but don't wanna become dependent on something. I just started at a new CF gym and because I am new to it the owner wants me to attend the classes for my first month so I can work on my form then start my own program (he's aware what I'm training for). With my work schedule the only class that I can attend starts at 11:30 which is fine Monday and Tuesday but the rest of the week I work till 2:30 in the morning so it gets harder to make the class on just 5-6 hours sleep. I just gotta suck it up until I start doing my own thing and can go in a little later so I can get some solid sleep.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 20, 2013)

I never take any supplements before a CF style workout.  More chance of them coming back up at an unexpected during the workout due to the high intensity nature of CF.  I won't even mention the idiots who take Pre-WO stuff like C4 before a PRT.    I just stick with a bowl of oatmeal about 45-60 minutes before I start.  
Also, I'm not going to refute Rob Shaul over at MA, but my post-WO shake is the bigger of my 2 shakes.  I use 1 scoop of ON Pro Complex & 1 scoop of ON Gold Standard Casein (slow digestion).  This adds up to: 54g protein/6g of carbs.  I usually get both in vanilla and mix it with Gatorade for some extra carbs and to get the blood sugar spiked after my workout.  Plus electrolytes, yadda yadda...  I do this because I can't walk over to the galley and order 2 chicken breasts and a salad.


----------



## DAVE101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thirty minutes seems extremely close for a pre-workout meal. Even 20 grams of straight whey takes an hour to digest. Some literature states the optimal meal timing for an endurance workout should be at least 1 hour before exercise, as blood sugar tends to be lower than normal right after a eating (due to insulin release) (Kenny, Wilmore, and Costill 2012). Why waste energy on digesting food when you can just eat earlier? You'll still have higher glycogen and amino acid levels if you wait.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 21, 2013)

A friend of mine who sells insurance by day and runs a gym by night...dude said he was bored as his wife works nights. He was a college football player and is certified by the NSCA says to ditch the pre-workout...what he does himself: "Personally I drink 8floz of grapejuice, 4floz of apple juice, mixed with 15g of of a high end protien with BCAA's before every workout. Flip the juice mixture and I have the same thing post workout."  I haven't tried this as it would require me to buy juice...or make it, I also don't know what cookies and creme protein would taste like mixed with apple juice.


----------



## ChaseCochrane92 (Mar 12, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Personally, I think you should take every supplement you can swallow. All of them. All of the time. Empty stomach, full stomach, it doesn't matter. Chug, chug, chug!
> 
> Then when you're at MEPS or maybe Basic or if you make it as far as a SOF course and are near death or failing tests because of the crutch you came to depend upon, then you can reach down deep inside and find out what kind of man you are.
> 
> PT in the military is typically done on an empty stomach, so you might as well become accustomed to the feeling.


My spidey senses of sarcasm are tingling. Weird.
I completely agree with you. For me, becoming too engrossed in supplements makes me a little nervous. Time after time the "I want it, and I want it now" schemes seem to blow up in your face in the long run. Sure a good protein filled shake benefits your muscles after a good work out but the over all focus of healthy things (exercise, diet, rest, etc...) should not become unbalanced. But then again maybe I'm just too green in this field to be taken too seriously.
On another note. The names of these supplements make me feel like I should be watching a Quentin Tarantino film while fighting a Kodiak grizzly to be worthy enough to take them. C4, Jack3d, Muscle Farm Assault. I wouldn't be surprised if there was one named Testicle Exploder.


----------



## AWP (Mar 12, 2013)

ChaseCochrane92 said:


> one named Testicle Exploder.


 
The Orange Prostate is amazing, but the Ball-blackened Cherry tastes like ass. White Boy Vanilla is alright, but the name is...something's not right about it.


----------



## Kunoichii (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not a fan of pre-workout suppliments. For me, they seem to be the driving force for my workouts and not myself. I want to know what I can accomplish without a substance driving me. A glass of OJ and a peice of toast in the morning before a workout is my fuel of choice.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 28, 2015)




----------



## amorris127289 (May 28, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> View attachment 13443


The above is a screen shot, not my own words or opinions. They come from a guy who claims to be "natural." A cup of coffee is enough for me. I usually combine a scoop of protein with my coffee about 40 minutes before I begin training.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 28, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> The above is a screen shot, not my own words or opinions. They come from a guy who claims to be "natural." A cup of coffee is enough for me. I usually combine a scoop of protein with my coffee about 40 minutes before I begin training.



That's all well and good, but what's your take on the product? Is it the tits, or something you wouldn't even flush a hooker's ass with? Looking for someone who's tried it yet? Give us some context here. 

My take? If dude can make a buck in the free market, more power to him. It looks like shit to me, though.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 28, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> That's all well and good, but what's your take on the product? Is it the tits, or something you wouldn't even flush a hooker's ass with? Looking for someone who's tried it yet? Give us some context here.
> 
> My take? If dude can make a buck in the free market, more power to him. It looks like shit to me, though.









As a little back ground on the guy who "came up" with the hyphy mud, this is is him. I do not believe this pre-workout concoction is not all he takes, if you know what I am hinting at. 

My personal opinion on hyphy mud, is it is ridiculous. The first reason is because I do not drink sodas, so the Pepsi is a no go for me. Then the instant coffee, I agree with. I am sure regardless of the form in which you get the caffeine, roughly 38mg for a Pepsi, and 38mg for the instant coffee (times three because it says three servings) that is 152mg of caffeine, 152mg of caffeine should be ample to get you going for a workout or training session. However, you can buy those Stay Awake tablets from the gas station for around 3$ for 40 tablets at 100mg of caffeine a tablet. That is 40 caffeine pick me ups if you need them. 

I was wondering about the other members thoughts on it as well as just sharing some info that was sent to me between classes.


----------



## Ronnoc (May 28, 2015)

I'm all about drinking water before working out and consuming a light protein shake over 45min prior, on heavy lifting days. Today, I talked my workout buddy into trying "Hyphy Mud" with me for the hell of it, and we ended up like..

 


After, we both agreed, to never get cre-a-tive again; with pre-workout drinks.


----------



## amorris127289 (May 28, 2015)

Ronnoc said:


> I'm all about drinking water before working out and consuming a light protein shake over 45min prior, on heavy lifting days. Today, I talked my workout buddy into trying "Hyphy Mud" with me for the hell of it, and we ended up like..
> 
> View attachment 13448
> 
> ...


I am about to try it with my training partner


----------



## poison (May 29, 2015)

Yup, caffeine works, no surprise there. 

I enjoy a good pre-workout, a lot, but if I were training for military service again, I wouldn't use them, except for possibly creatine. Creatine store stay elevated in the body for some time, it takes about a month for them to slowly decline to normal levels,so you won't have an 'oh shit what happened'  moment when you stop.


----------



## observation post (Jun 25, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> The only pre workout you need is a cup of GRAB YOUR FUCKING BALLS.


Hell, Marine0311...that IS my workout.  Lol!


----------

